# getting mad at his toys



## galactickiwi (Feb 4, 2015)

anyone elses bird do this?

i watched Miso do it today, but sometimes he does this thing where his toys don't exactly cooperate i guess (in this instance it was his swing moving around a lot while he was trying to use it as a perch to get to another perch) and then he starts hissing at them and hitting them with his beak and biting them trying to push them away. 

every once in a while he'll just be chewing on a toy perfectly content, then all you hear is HISS HISS HISS BITE HIT HISS HISS HISSS

and i know it's not that he wants out of his cage, i keep it open whenever i'm in the room and just let him do his own thing where i can supervise him.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Totally normal, especially with males.  I always know it's bedtime when my cranky old man starts making angry dinosaur noises at everything in his cage.


----------



## galactickiwi (Feb 4, 2015)

enigma731 said:


> Totally normal, especially with males.  I always know it's bedtime when my cranky old man starts making angry dinosaur noises at everything in his cage.


i did not know this o: this makes me about 95% sure he really is male, then... (we aren't entirely sure yet, waiting to see what his first molt tells us with his feathers) it's so funny to see though, cranky baby pushing all his toys around


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I mean, my girls do it too but less often. Back when I first got my girls their swing, one of them would jump on it and then cry because it wouldn't stop moving and that confused her.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes.. Maxi does this a bit, mostly with her mineral block -- she normally bites it like normal but every now and then she'll ask it for scritches and she'll give it a right seeing too/squawk attack when it doesn't comply


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Butter did this constantly when she was younger. She'd walk around attacking eveything and hissing if anything was in her way. Super grumpy


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

Francis beats up his toys when he is tired. Around 7:30 at night he goes into his night cage, and if he is almost asleep before I move him, he will hiss at me and then beat up his night cage toys when he goes in, then he settles on his swing to sleep. It happens almost every day and makes me smile because in the morning he wakes me up by sitting on his perch in front of the cage door and keeps saying, "hi baby" til I wake up. Lil devil, lil angel.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

My males do this too, haha. It's pretty funny. It's also totally normal, so no need to worry.


----------



## KayteeG (Nov 15, 2012)

I have this one particular toy that my male cockatiel Peachy (who has passed away) would get angry at. It's three bells attached to blue plastic that spun around. He would climb over to it and "bite" it while hissing. Once I put him his cage for being naughty and he went over to the toy and took his anger out on it. It was funny to watch but I tried not to let him know that.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*getting mad at toys*

lol - Bennie does this too! He loves to throw his toys off the top of his cage. He bats them around, wings spread, the watches them fall and hit the floor and roll when they finally go off the top of the cage.


----------



## Meteo (Jun 22, 2015)

My tiel got scared when I put a toy in his cage


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

My bird gets scared of new toys too. He thinks it's a monster for a few days until he gets used it. Maybe your bird will turn out to like shredding toys best, or maybe shiny toys?


----------

